# Chuck Keys



## dlane (Dec 14, 2015)

Had a dream last night about useing my 4 jaw Chuck ,realizing this morning I don't have a key for it.
So I made these there not perfect but will work , heated them bright orange and droped in cold water that's why they are not shinie . I made two for quick centering method, this is all just an experiment for me. But they'll work



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I may tap the big end for a thumb screw to keep the bar in place.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 14, 2015)

look good to me


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks good.  I wouldn't put a setscrew. I would put a tack weld on each end so the bar won't come out. I usually pull the bar to one side for extra leverage when tightening.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 14, 2015)

I like the heavy knurl, as I've never tried that.
Never had any luck with the two key method, as the single key has worked well for me.

Daryl
MN


----------



## chip maker (Dec 15, 2015)

If the bars are not to loose in the holes you could knerl the bars in the center and than just tap them into the body with a hammer. I have done this a few times and works well. In the future you can always tap them out if you want to change something. I got the idea from some old chrome T-Handle valve cover holders from a long time ago.


----------



## Navy Chief (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice work, it reminds me that I need to get busy on making a set myself.


----------



## MozamPete (Dec 15, 2015)

I made a couple very similar and they worked great until I went to use them to reverse the jaws in the 4 jaw chuck.  As the jaw started to come out of the chuck I found the body of the chuck key was too large in diameter for the jaw to pass.  Ended up having to make the small diameter at the square end of the key come up about half way along the key length. Just something to check.

p.s. I just knurled the middle section of the handle and press fitted it into the body to fix it.  A possible alternative to a set screw or tack welding


----------



## mzayd3 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice knurls!!!

I knurled the center of mine as well, but only because I missed my number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A618fan2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Knurly dude! Nice work.


----------

